# is it normal to talk to ur fish??



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

I am just asking this because i often talk to my fish and my parents and friends say its weird. Do u talk to ur fishy?? Or not.:shock:


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I talk to mine all the time.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I chatter away to mine a lot. Most of the time it's me threatening them with being sold if they don't behave/breed.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If it's weird then I'm on top of the list lol. I talk to all my fish and my geckos and my cats. yep, I talk to everything ;-)


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I talk to Magma & my ADFs. They definitely react to me. Magma seems to actually watch me when I'm close to his tank. I have his tank in my bedroom, with the LED light set on a timer. Sometimes I swear he stares at me when the lights turn on, knowing it's his feeding time.

When I open the lid to the ADF QT tank, they all get alert, with their noses turned up to the opening, sometimes standing straight up on their hind legs. They look so cute like that!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I absolutely talk to them. I tell them good morning, that I am glad to see them, that they are beautiful. I talk to the bettas in stores too...they just look so bored and lonely!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I definitely talk to Mogar more than a little!

And I talk to the pet store ones too, which may or may not make me seem crazy.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I threaten Phil with being sold if he doesn't quit chewing his tail. Then he gives me the face and I tell him mommy loves him no matter what. My friend said I need a baby lol.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

lol. i also talk to the fish at the store, and i talk to my cuties and to the basil plant named Timmy (!)


----------



## catsandbettas (Aug 27, 2015)

When I had bettas I talked them. I don't think it is weird.


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

My daily must-dos: I will always call "SNOWYYYYY" when I reach home, say "MUMMM MUMMMM" before feeding it, kiss him through the glass, and wish him "GOOD NIGHTTTT" before I go to bed.

I don't even do that to my husband.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

When I leave my room for work or college I say 'Bye guys'. When I come home I greet them 'hello Neko, Magma, and Nishibi'


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I talk to my betta boys all the time,they also seem to like it when I whistle at them too.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I actually think it'd be kind of weird if most of the members here didn't... obviously we all dote over our fish. I talk to all of my fish, and I make sure not to leave anyone out, lol. It's mostly just baby talk, telling them how cute they are, or scolding them... I talk to my dogs probably more than is normal, it's just cute to see them react. And I have talked to my aloe plant, Bertram (that's probably less normal... also feel bad that I haven't named/talked to my majetsy palm...)


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yep big fish talker and pet store betta talker too. Just means we love our fish and animal friends


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

yup it's weird, but who cares. Hahaha I talk to all of my pets, including my fish.  ask your family if they talk to themselves, if they do than that is wired too. hehe


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

We always talk to our fish. I talk to my plants when I'm outside watering them, too. ;-)


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't just talk to Arthur and my cats, they talk back too. Via me. This is a great tactic for raising issues with my boyfriend. For example:

Me: Arthur! Hello Mr Grumpy Fish. Isn't this front room a mess, eh?
Arthur (translated by me): It is, Mummy. That's because Daddy doesn't do enough cleaning.
Me: I know, Mr Grumpy Fish. He's a bad Daddy isn't he, playing on Elder Scrolls all day long and leaving Mummy to do all the cleaning.
Arthur (translated by me): I know, Mummy. I agree. Kick his butt.
Me: If you insist, Arthur...

Sam, wandering in: Hey! Stop ganging up on me!

That is how things work in my house


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I talk to Gabe. ALL. THE. TIME.
In the mornings I go up to his tank and I'll switch into baby talk and I'll be like,

"HELLO Gabey-boy! You're a pretty fishy aren't you? You're hungry aren't you? Yeaaaaaah, uh-huh. FISHY KISSES!" (cue kissing through the glass) "all right who wants some food? You do! Yes you do! Oh yeah, you're my hungry hungry little baby! Yes. Yes you are. Okay Mummy's gotta go now, bye Gabey. Say bye. BYE!"

Yup. And sometimes I have very serious talks with him if he looks particularly portly (that he needs to poop and whatnot), and also if I see a new chunk out of his pectorals I get rather annoyed. I swear he can tell when I'm annoyed at him...he gets all mopey. I SWEAR!!! My fish gets mopey!

Oh, and every night I kiss him through the glass and tell him how good a boy he is and how much I love him and I tell him he'd better not get sick and die anytime soon.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh I gab to my boys all the time. Say good morning, Say good night, "see ya in a bit boys, don't burn the house down" when I leave for class. Scold the tailbiters or Dean for being an idjit and tearing his anal fin on whatever he tore it on. Or talking to Crowley when he's looking particularly unhappy (He's not feeling good and idk what's wrong. I think he might be old)


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Who else do you have conversations with? :shock: 
Hee hee. 
I love to talk to Rosie. She knows a lot of my secrets.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I talk to the bettas at the petstore more than I talk to my own. Probably because there is people in my house who expect me to be normal, so I have mental conversations. 
But the petstore is something else. Everyone of them gets some sort of sympathy, normally I do it to make sure anyone interested in buying a Betta knows that bowls aren't good, or that a certain one is super sick, but if they come home, it's all mental conversations.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Aquastar said:


> I talk to the bettas at the petstore more than I talk to my own. Probably because there is people in my house who expect me to be normal, so I have mental conversations.
> But the petstore is something else. Everyone of them gets some sort of sympathy, normally I do it to make sure anyone interested in buying a Betta knows that bowls aren't good, or that a certain one is super sick, but if they come home, it's all mental conversations.


I also talk to the ones at the petstore. 
But not like that. I just talk to them. Like I say: "How's your day going?"


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol, talk? I *sing* to my bettas....


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I talk to my two bettas mutable times a day. When I turn the tank lights on in the morings, they know it's time to hop for pellets and they love "catching" there meals. Also before I leave to drive to college, I hug both tanks at the same time, then put my finger in each tank to get a love bite and then kiss both tanks. I think my sassy female tiffy knows when I tell her shes getting a bit chubby and I'm cutting back on how much fish food I give her because she will throw fits!


----------



## uhmlyssa (Nov 1, 2015)

I definitely talk to my fish, mostly when he's being really good during feeding or when he's being ornery during a water change. I mentioned this to my mom and she said, "You really need to find some friends." So I totally get what you're saying when your family thinks it's weird haha


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I talk to my fish as well. I'll greet them, tell them when it's "lights out" for the night on their tank lights, feeding times I talk with them, sometimes I comment on their silliness and other times I just tell them how lovely they are.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yep. I talk to my bettas. My husband gets a kick out of it. I think the fish enjoy the attention.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

I talk to everything, even the plants in my bettas tank  No one questions me any more though, Im a lost cause..


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

I talk with my buddy Max. He also enjoys dance parties with me! I crank up my music and then he starts dancing. Its the cutest thing! He also gets excited whenever he sees me.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I talk to my Oscar a lot but it is common for fish owners to talk to there fish but that is just what I think


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think it's normal. I live alone in a big house, I have to talk to something. On some days I talk more to my fish than my girlfriend...

on purpose.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I fuss at my boys, especially Pastel, he's gotten into the habit of flaring at me if I don't feed him fast enough :lol:


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

hellobird said:


> I talk to everything, even the plants in my bettas tank  No one questions me any more though, Im a lost cause..


Lol. When I clean my moss balls I talk to them :lol:


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

I sometimes lecture mine for being so aggressive or wanting food all the time. I tell him he would get fat and unhealthy if I fed him everytime he asked. I had my mouse with me near the tank and he came shooting forward all flared up at him. I admit, I put the mouse near the tank to see Negan's reaction, but I told him he really needs help. He thinks he's a bigshot. He's one of those few that I would not dare to put with anything else at all. He's bad.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Not so much with the schooling/shoaling fish (blue eyed gertrudea, white clouds, otos, cory) or shrimp colony.. but the bettas, dwarf puffer, and angelfish get direct talking. The dog and bettas getting the most (all be it typically one sided) conversations of the pets. My husband talks to his girl (and occasional buy males), he says hi to the angelfish (that he names when he first saw her), the dwarf puffer jsut kida gets made fun of.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I talk to mine. Since most of my other pets are responsive to word commands (mice, cat, rabbits, etc.) I'm just used to talking to my animals.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Amberjewel said:


> I talk with my buddy Max. He also enjoys dance parties with me! I crank up my music and then he starts dancing. Its the cutest thing! He also gets excited whenever he sees me.


Funny you should say that...I just had a dance party with Gabe the other day! Usually when I dance in front of him he just gives me this look like he's saying, "stop embarrassing me mom" but sometimes he'll get his little caudal wiggling and his big pecs fluttering...pretty cute.



bettagerl said:


> Lol. When I clean my moss balls I talk to them :lol:


Talking to moss balls?...that's nothing. My moss ball has a NAME, and I talk to her all the time. Gabriel and Agatha don't get along very well...he's still very suspicious of her.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Funny you should say that...I just had a dance party with Gabe the other day! Usually when I dance in front of him he just gives me this look like he's saying, "stop embarrassing me mom" but sometimes he'll get his little caudal wiggling and his big pecs fluttering...pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to moss balls?...that's nothing. My moss ball has a NAME, and I talk to her all the time. Gabriel and Agatha don't get along very well...he's still very suspicious of her.


Oh my goodness I named my miss balls too! Barry and Pam. They are married heehee


----------



## mystima (May 17, 2015)

I talk to all my fish and our dog. We had a platinum molly that was bigger than the rest of the of my mollies that we called Big Guy. We(me and my daughter) would scold him for chasing the others around. We would do voices for the fish when we talked to them.

Daughter: Quit chasing the other fish, they are not bothering you!
Me: But they are so much smaller than me...I can do what I want! I am the king of this tank!

I recently moved a school of danios into our female Betta tank and tried to feed her pellets and every time we dropped one in it would get stolen by one of them and this is the conversation.

daughter: Hey stop stealing her food.
me: But we like her food. these flakes are bland and taste nasty. Her food is so much more yummy.
Daughter: But it is not for you. 
Me: Then get us some better tasting food.
lol


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

mikeg14 said:


> i think it's normal. I live alone in a big house, i have to talk to something. On some days i talk more to my fish than my girlfriend...
> 
> On purpose.


lol!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Yep, I started talking to him when I picked him up at the store and am still talking to him a week later. I also talk to my dog, and other people's dogs and cats. Always have and it doesn't look like I'll be giving up the habit anytime soon.


----------



## splashabout (Nov 25, 2015)

I talk to my fish often. Especially when I have rants or have to vent my feelings  I talk a lot to pet store fish, telling them that they will get a good home soon, and that I wish I could take them all home and all that jazz. 
I also talk to my other pets. And to myself... xP


----------



## Xyliablue (Nov 21, 2015)

They are living animals that you spend a great deal of your time and money caring for; so I would think it was weird if you didn't talk to them.


----------



## Lilalein (Nov 11, 2015)

I talk to all of my pets, so that are my fish and bunnies. I tell my bettas how beautiful they are and that they made beautiful baby's. And when I'm upset I talk off my feelings to them. They always listen!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Talk to them? Hell, I scold them. xD


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Also, sometimes when I'm studying I teach them what I'm studying so I can remember better. It helps a lot. That's why I keep Nova on my desk


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep , Bernard not so much except for feeding and cleaning times because his tanks on the otherside of the lounge room from where my computer is ,but the new tank is just behind and too the side so I'm always talking to Spud and Zorro - Zorro even watches me on the computer as Spuds off sleeping at the back of the tank ,quite often turn around and theres Zorro:-D


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

bettagerl said:


> Also, sometimes when I'm studying I teach them what I'm studying so I can remember better. It helps a lot. That's why I keep Nova on my desk


Gabe's on my desk too. I'd like to say I get lots of work done with him there, giving me cutefaces, but.............


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

hellobird said:


> I talk to everything, even the plants in my bettas tank  No one questions me any more though, Im a lost cause..



*snicker*





I talk *with* my bettas. They all have different voices and personalities.


It sounds really strange but seems normal when I do it. *shrug* I also named my car and it has personality and a voice...but everyone does that. ...umm, right?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Of course!

I talk to all my boys, I ask them how they are, if they're ready for a wc, I'll even ask them if it's better after the wc, my talking with them mostly consists of telling them how much I love them. I have a certain way I talk to them.


----------

